# Repticon Greenville - February 8 & 9, 2014



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
February 8 & 9, 2014

Where:
Greenville Shrine Club
119 Beverly Rd
Greenville, SC 29609

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Greenville Show:
The South Carolina Reptile and Exotic Animal Show made its debut in the greater Greenville, SC area at what is now the TD Convention Center in Greenville in 2004, eventually moving to the Civic Center of Anderson in 2006. Repticon originally visited the greater Greenville area in 2007 with a show in Spartanburg, SC. Repticon was proud to return to the most populous area in SC, the greater Greenville metro area, with Repticon West Carolina at Anderson, SC in December of both 2011 and 2012 at that same Civic Center of Anderson. The show for this area has now moved to the more central location in Greenville at the Greenville Shrine Club. This great metro area is home to 25% of the population of South Carolina, and is within a two hour drive of Atlanta, GA, Asheville, NC, and many Eastern TN communities. In June 2013, this newly relocated show ran with a great event catering to enthusiasts of reptiles and exotics. Check back to this page as future Greenville shows will be announced soon!

Repticon Greenville Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

